# Scorpion Missing



## tryme (Feb 11, 2009)

my little guy is missing the new one I got. I seriously don't think he got out. I've practically sieved the substrate he was in as well. Is it poss he oculd have died and basically crumbled up?

QUICK REPLY WOULD HELP ALOT


----------



## calum (Feb 11, 2009)

no, if he were dead you would have noticed the smell.. 

is there anyway he could have gotten out? ventilation holes, etc?


----------



## tryme (Feb 11, 2009)

Not really no. The vent holes are TINY. For god sake I hate scorps now.

this is the sp. http://www.thespidershop.co.uk/insect/product_info.php?products_id=1550


----------



## tryme (Feb 11, 2009)

What are the chances that he is still alive in my home ?


----------



## calum (Feb 11, 2009)

don't hate scorpions just cause of one escapee.. if it did escape at all. 

os there anyway it could have gotten out when you were seiving the substrate? look all around the immediate area of the container, especially warm places..


----------



## tryme (Feb 11, 2009)

I've been looking under everything near the enclosure. I haven't seen him for days so for all I know this could of happened AGES ago. Well about a week or so.


----------



## tryme (Feb 11, 2009)

I've got kids running around here on weekends. This aint good. Is this species known to be harmful to children? 3 and younger. What about my cats and the dog?


----------



## calum (Feb 11, 2009)

no, this species in not medically significant and I would doubt it would have strong enough venom to cause alot of pain. 

perhaps the cat ate it, it seems they get a little to curious around T's and scorpions. just keep an eye out for it... your best bet is to get a black light and go looking for it.


----------



## tryme (Feb 12, 2009)

I've gone looking with my blacklight. I'm hoping the cats of dog got it...don't mean to sound rude but my family wont appreciate it in their beds or anything lol.


----------



## BelfastScorpion (Feb 12, 2009)

Make sure you check every part of your tank and all the ornaments aswell.

I once had a very small Ceraboctonus keyseringi.  One night I couldn't find it, and I checked through all the substrate and everywere else but couldn't find it anywere.  I panicked.  Then I noticed that it had managed to sqeeze itself into the smallest crack in my cork bark.  It had been in the tank all along.  I was holding the bark aswell.  I could have very easily been stung.

I was so glad to find it as you can imagine.  So make sure you check every nuke and cranny.

BelfastScorpion.


----------



## tryme (Feb 12, 2009)

I've sieved the substrate now as well. He only had half a plant pot as a hide. Thats pretty much it. I wanted to keep it simple. About a week ago I saw him and fed him. Haven't seen him since then. All I can think of is when I chucked a mealworm in I didn't shut it properly. (Yes the mealworm was still alive yesterday so that's another sign he went missing a lil while back).


----------



## AshMashMash (Feb 12, 2009)

Eek! Out with the blacklight, I ope your find it. Keep us updated


----------



## alexi (Feb 12, 2009)

Just so I don't have a similar problem, what kind of enclosure did he have?  what could have climbed up to get out?


----------



## tryme (Feb 12, 2009)

http://www.thespidershop.co.uk/insect/product_info.php?products_id=760 this one...the lids are rubbish, don't think it shut properly so he managed to get out. damn it


----------



## davidbarber1 (Feb 12, 2009)

tryme, I have scorps in my house during the spring and summer months. I just catch them and add them to my collection  

David


----------



## SCORPIONNOOB (Feb 12, 2009)

davidbarber1 said:


> tryme, I have scorps in my house during the spring and summer months. I just catch them and add them to my collection
> 
> David



Lucky! sometimes I get ants in my house and they get into my cereal....


----------



## tryme (Feb 13, 2009)

Man you lot must live on farms or something lmao. I live in London. The "city" it's so non-rural around if you know what I mean?


----------



## davidbarber1 (Feb 13, 2009)

I just have a house in the desert where my backyard is part of the desert. A good place to be for many species. I used to live in the city at one time, so I know what you are talking about. This place is heaven.

David


----------



## SCORPIONNOOB (Feb 13, 2009)

tryme said:


> Man you lot must live on farms or something lmao. I live in London. The "city" it's so non-rural around if you know what I mean?


Yes Iowa does have a ton of farms, but Im just outside of town haha. I wish I lived somewhere where there was deserts! All we have is a sand dune in a little town called eddyville.... Nothing but lizards and snakes there... NO SCORPS!!


----------



## Michiel (Feb 13, 2009)

I missed the part where the species was mentioned, I just read my little guy escaped.


----------



## tryme (Feb 13, 2009)

Urophonius granulatus


----------



## tryme (Feb 15, 2009)

It's been a while now do any of you think he could still be alive?


----------



## davidbarber1 (Feb 15, 2009)

I would not be surprised if he is. He is probably holed up somewhere where you can't find him. Remember, scorps can go awhile without a food source.

David


----------



## tryme (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah I guess so. I will still keep an eye out for him. Not really sure where else to look lol.


----------



## ensldspaez (Feb 16, 2009)

hope you find it. I had my B. Jacksoni escape on me and my wife was tripping out. He was gone for about 2 weeks then one day my wife decided to clean behind the couch and there he was walkin around like there was nothin wrong. So i would suggest to look under the couch and good luck


----------



## tryme (Feb 18, 2009)

Thats all the way downstairs but i'll give it a go. He's SO tiny about 2 cm..hard to find!


----------



## tryme (Feb 23, 2009)

Still no luck. Rekon he's a gonna?


----------



## T.ass-mephisto (Feb 23, 2009)

tryme said:


> Still no luck. Rekon he's a gonna?


how long as it been?


----------



## tryme (Feb 24, 2009)

atleast 2-3 weeks.


----------



## T.ass-mephisto (Feb 24, 2009)

i think its gone for good man


----------



## tryme (Feb 24, 2009)

Yeah most likely. I hope so. Don't mean to be rude but don't want it turning up in my nephews clothes and stuff.


----------



## deserthairy (Feb 25, 2009)

Hear that tryme. So is you hairy still doing good?


----------



## ThomasH (Feb 25, 2009)

T.ass-mephisto said:


> i think its gone for good man


I wouldn't jump to that conclusion just yet. I have heard of people finding lost snakes after 6 months and people finding lost arachnids after many weeks. He may find this animal again, I would say it is the probable result. I hope he does locate it.
TBH


----------



## tryme (Feb 26, 2009)

My hairy is doing SUPER but the other lil guy is still on the run lol.


----------



## tryme (Mar 10, 2009)

Just to let you guys know my lil guy is still on the loose but now presumed dead.


----------



## G. Carnell (Mar 10, 2009)

hey


those tubs are fine, i used em for all sorts of species including hot ones, only problem is if you put too much substrate in, or have hides which let em reach the holes


i had a few escapes in my time, try to think like the scorpion, and follow the closest path to the warm areas in your room, worked for me


----------



## tryme (Mar 10, 2009)

I've tried all that several times lol if I see him I see him if I don't I don't  lol.


----------



## Selket (Mar 12, 2009)

Hows the search going? I hope you find the little guy. I can't really add more than what the others have said, just look in the warm/dark places with a black light. 

Good Luck and keep us posted!


----------

